# Euro mount



## Sdrenth (Nov 7, 2011)

I did this skull using maceration and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a nice job. Was the water hot the whole time ? Peroxide or bleach at the end ?

L & O


----------



## Sdrenth (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Yes I kept a heater in the water the whole time then brushed on Quick White bleach to whiten after degreasing.


----------

